# Bmw 118d 2010 - Full Detail...and well take caren



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

With only 8000 kms rolled this bimmer was delivered to be full detailed , but it was in a shape that only 1% of the cars that came to us are.
Some deep RIDS from washes and light swirls.










Gentle with the clay and removed some contamination










A few Deep RIDS all over the car but light swirling to be removing , a before and after shots to see the work done in Paint correction.






















































































Rids from washes...


































Paint Corrected


















Time of the little details












































Here the Zaino Z2 curing and removed after an hour or so.










Time to detail the engine.


















CTEK XS7000 doing his thing while the interior was detailed.










Finished interior work


























Fabuloso este promenor de as peças pintadas interiores estarem SWIRL FREE ou isentas de riscos , é claro que foram protegidas.










Swissvax Crystal Rock was the last protection given.



















































Outside pics but it was early in the morning and no sun there...


































In the afternoon the owner after 100 kms rolled came to us to chat and we asked for some "sunny" pics 










































45 days later we did a maintenance detail and take a couple pics.


















Regards

Rui


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work mate
Fantastic colour


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Good job, can't make my mind up on the colour it looks a bit like poo.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Absolutely awesome finish and photography to do it full justice! 

Alan W


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like that colour, blends with the design very nicely.

Great transformation and correction there, good work...


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Good job, can't make my mind up on the colour it looks a bit like poo.


My thoughts also, but great reflections


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stefstef said:


> Great work mate
> Fantastic colour


Yes i like it too , not the ordinary blacks and greys :thumb:



jay_bmw said:


> Good job, can't make my mind up on the colour it looks a bit like poo.


lol , well i like it and in the flesh is plain good looking. 



Alan W said:


> Absolutely awesome finish and photography to do it full justice!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> I really like that colour, blends with the design very nicely.
> 
> Great transformation and correction there, good work...


Thanks :thumb:



Bowler said:


> My thoughts also, but great reflections


:thumb:


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Good work Rui ........ very nice; what did you use for the aluminium exhaust trim?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely superb finish Rui & as mentioned by Alan W some of the photography is outstanding:argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

LindenH said:


> Good work Rui ........ very nice; what did you use for the aluminium exhaust trim?


Im using the new menzerna metal pink polish for polishing and protecting.



slrestoration said:


> Absolutely superb finish Rui & as mentioned by Alan W some of the photography is outstanding:argie:


Thanks and im going to buy a better lense for my 400d , i have the 550d 18-55 lense which i traded for the original 18-55 from 400d.

Im looking for a 18-135/200 or 17-70 or something...any thoughts about it??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the 1 series but that colour is fantastic as is the finish.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very pretty!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

bigmc said:


> I'm not a big fan of the 1 series but that colour is fantastic as is the finish.


Thanks and for sure to me the colour was the thing that strike me most :thumb:



Nanolex said:


> Looking very pretty!


Thanks Florian



johnnyguitar said:


> Brilliant job, brilliant colour


:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Brilliant job, brilliant colour


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

johnnyguitar said:


> Brilliant job, brilliant colour





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate.


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice job Rui, really liking that colour - and it's always nice with that type of customers. Very few of them though.


When I had Canon I used a EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS most of the time. Really good all-round lens, sharp, good colours/contrast and o.k. build quality. 

If I was going to buy lenses for automotive photography for a cropped Canon, I would look at the EF-S 10-22mm f/3,5-4,5 USM, the EF 50mm f/1,4 and the EF 85mm f/1,8.
The 10-22 will cover most of your shots inside, and the two primes will do well for close-ups and finished shots outside etc.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Never seen one in that colour but the metallic flake looks amazing with that colour and the wheels look as good as new, great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ebbe J said:


> Very nice job Rui, really liking that colour - and it's always nice with that type of customers. Very few of them though.
> 
> When I had Canon I used a EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS most of the time. Really good all-round lens, sharp, good colours/contrast and o.k. build quality.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ebbe for your input. :thumb:
I was looking for one lense , an all round like a 18-135 or 18-200.
Like Sigma ou Tamron.



Derekh929 said:


> Never seen one in that colour but the metallic flake looks amazing with that colour and the wheels look as good as new, great work


Thank , we always try to remove the wheels in our details , gives a better finish .


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

One of the best finishes I have seen. Great work fella.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mirror Finish said:


> One of the best finishes I have seen. Great work fella.


Thanks Man :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as usual Rui, and that colour is just awesome :thumb:
Now you can really see the reflection and the metallic flakes on this paint !

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Top job as usual Rui, and that colour is just awesome :thumb:
> Now you can really see the reflection and the metallic flakes on this paint !
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## YPHong (Nov 4, 2011)

Good job, it's really awesome.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Rui !!
Ctek XS7000 is quite interesting.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

YPHong said:


> Good job, it's really awesome.





maesal said:


> Great work Rui !!
> Ctek XS7000 is quite interesting.


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic job Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Fantastic job Rui :thumb:


Thanks my friend :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A stunning colour and a stunning finish :thumb:..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dooka said:


> A stunning colour and a stunning finish :thumb:..


That´s what i think about the colour 
Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job fella


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

bazz said:


> top job fella


:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Next Post will be for a Ferrari Dino 246 GT of 1971 , in a couple of hours 










Regards

Rui


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Amazing  love the color and the finish you achieved!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Amazing  love the color and the finish you achieved!


Obrigado Tiago :wave:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Racer said:


> Next Post will be for a Ferrari Dino 246 GT of 1971 , in a couple of hours
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rui


Don´t forget to post on c4w too 

Regards

Pedro


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very unusual colour, looking absolutely stunning in the after shots.

Great to see that even a relatively lower value car is treated with love and care!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Don´t forget to post on c4w too
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pedro


Obrigado Pedro , é tanto forum que ás vezes passa ao lado 
Mas já lá está 



JBirchy said:


> Very unusual colour, looking absolutely stunning in the after shots.
> 
> Great to see that even a relatively lower value car is treated with love and care!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

wow! almost doesn't look real, like gran turismo or something!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Chicane said:


> wow! almost doesn't look real, like gran turismo or something!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont like the color but the final result is astonishing. 

and you have some parts written in Portuguese


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> I dont like the color but the final result is astonishing.
> 
> and you have some parts written in Portuguese


Obrigado Pedro and yes it was on purpose , i was wonder if anyone would notice , good eye  :lol::lol:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> :lol:


gotcha


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work Rui, I have the same exhaust tailpipe, can I use 0000 steal wool on it?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Great work Rui, I have the same exhaust tailpipe, can I use 0000 steal wool on it?


I will cip in for Rui, the answer is yes :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> I will cip in for Rui, the answer is yes :thumb:
> 
> Mario


:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> :thumb:


:wave:


----------

